# Pm-932m  X Axis Tram Mod



## woodyplacks (Dec 17, 2016)

Greetings, I read the article about the quill stop mod, and thought, like many others, that it was a great idea, in fact, I`m getting the components to make that same mod. Has anyone come up with any other mods for this mill? I`ve often thought that there must be a better way to get the head in X axis tram, than beating the head back and forth with a rubber hammer.  Compared to most of you on here, I`m just a beginner, with a pm-932m mill. Your thoughts and comments about mods, etc., are appreciated. Thanks, Art.


----------



## TomS (Dec 19, 2016)

This is a mod that helps tramming the X axis.  Simple to make and no need to beat your mill with a hammer.

Tom S.


----------



## woodyplacks (Dec 19, 2016)

TomS said:


> This is a mod that helps tramming the X axis.  Simple to make and no need to beat your mill with a hammer.
> 
> Tom S.
> 
> View attachment 141780


What mill is that mod on? It doesn`t look like my pm-932m. I`ve seen that mod on smaller machines- maybe, I`m just not looking at it right. Would you kindly post a larger picture. much appreciated. Thanks, Art.


----------



## TomS (Dec 19, 2016)

woodyplacks said:


> What mill is that mod on? It doesn`t look like my pm-932m. I`ve seen that mod on smaller machines- maybe, I`m just not looking at it right. Would you kindly post a larger picture. much appreciated. Thanks, Art.



I got the picture off the net.  Don't know what mill it was on.  It's an illustration of what can be done to make it easier to tram your mill in the X axis.

Tom S.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 1, 2017)

Here's mine on a PM45.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm45m-pdf.9885/page-5#post-245344


----------



## woodyplacks (Jan 1, 2017)

Maybe, it is just that simple- I guess I just tend to complicate things. Thanks, Art.


----------



## dieselshadow (Jan 1, 2017)

I need to do something similar for my PM940M


----------

